

US on 'KONY 2012': No plans to remove advisers - redridingnews
http://worldnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/03/08/10613108-us-on-kony-2012-no-plans-to-remove-advisers

======
tekgeek
Since the Kony video became viral, a lot of celebrities have shows support as
well, and what better way to do that by posting it to social media sites such
as facebook, twitter, and blog accounts.

See below:

<http://felldowntherabbithole.tumblr.com/post/18984415138> \- Diana Agron
(Actress)

[http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/gossip/2012/03/kony-2012-whi...](http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/gossip/2012/03/kony-2012-which-20-celebrities-
were-targeted.html) (shows celebrities who are being targeted to support KONY
2012)

~~~
meenriquez
But is it really that great? Can't they choose any other org that gives more
than 31% of their earning to Uganda?

